# carte dromadaire



## dleproux (1 Février 2007)

sur dromadaire.com j'envoie des cartes qui n'arrivent jamais. pourquoi? aide please .merçi


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2007)

Les cartes dromadaires ne se connectent que sur des ports PCI-X ...


----------



## Alycastre (1 Février 2007)

> dleproux ... Tu l'as cherché, tu l'as eu  Et encore, ils sont "sobre" cette après midi ... du goudron et des plumes


----------



## Apca (2 Février 2007)

:bebe: 

Bonjour et bienvenu  

Quel navigateur internet utilise-tu ?


----------



## dleproux (15 Février 2007)

Apca a dit:


> :bebe:
> 
> Bonjour et bienvenu
> 
> Quel navigateur internet utilise-tu ?



Bonjour j'utilise safari mais mes enfants et petits enfants ont un P C. et je reçois leurs cartes dromadaires mais eux ne reçoivent pas les miennes Je suis une grand mère  frustrée
  merçi de m'avoir répondu


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2007)

Essaye peut-être avec le navigateur FireFox ?


----------



## dleproux (15 Février 2007)

Mer&#231;i apca  qui pourrait &#233;tre mon petit fils Je vais essayer de t&#233;l&#233;charger Fire fox et je vous raconterai la suite Vous etes un tr&#233;s gentil Gar&#231;on pour une m&#233;m&#233; ag&#233;e


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2007)

dleproux a dit:


> Mer&#231;i apca  qui pourrait &#233;tre mon petit fils Je vais essayer de t&#233;l&#233;charger Fire fox et je vous raconterai la suite Vous etes un tr&#233;s gentil Gar&#231;on pour une m&#233;m&#233; ag&#233;e



Ow ! Merci. :rose:


----------



## dleproux (22 Février 2007)

Merci &#231;&#231;a marche avec  firefox.Envoy&#233; avec deux  mois de retard mais grace &#224; vous voeux anniversaire arriv&#233;s. quelle qu'en  soit la date voeux &#224; vous pour prochaine f&#233;te--Merci encore DY


----------



## Alycastre (22 Février 2007)

dleproux a dit:


> Merci çça marche avec  firefox.Envoyé avec deux  mois de retard mais grace à vous voeux anniversaire arrivés. quelle qu'en  soit la date voeux à vous pour prochaine féte--Merci encore DY



Quand on a la chance :rateau: de posséder un Mac, il y a milles façons bien plus élégantes d'envoyer une carte postale que par des sites affreux, plein de pubs, à qui vous donnez votre adresse mail et celle de vos proches ....:mouais::rose: Et cela , c'est pas vraiment un cadeau....
iPhoto fait des cartes en deux clics ...  par exemple !


----------

